# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Keeping Contest Shusui Yamaju from Japan Direct Koi Center

## pieth

Halo teman-teman kembali lagi *JDKC* hadir untuk mengadakan *KC* ( _Keeping Contest_ ) di forum *KOI-S* dengan Varietas Shusui sebanyak 72ekor
ikan yang di siapkan untuk KC adalah berumur Tosai ( 1tahun ) , Semua ikan sudah dilengkapi dengan Sertifikat Breeder *Yamaju*

*Yamaju Koi Farm* salah satu breeder terkenal di Japan , dengan Varietas utama adalah Shusui


*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
-Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
-Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
-Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
-Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaikbaiknya.
-Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 8 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai Oktober 2020.


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 72 ekor Shusui dengan kelahiran tahun 2019


*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN* 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal Rp. 1.300.000,- dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000.


*Aturan Lelang*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 2 Maret 2020 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


*Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara* 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: *#bid 99=1300 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 1.300.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)*

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


*Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening*
BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Posisi ikan ada di *Green Garden Jakarta Barat*, biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
*CP : Pieth 087868882200 / Aji 081288125132*


*PENJURIAN*
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 31 Oktober 2020 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 2 minggu setelahnya.
JURI: 2 juri Certified KOI-S dan 1 juri Japan


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).


*HADIAH*
Jika ikan laku semua ter *BID* semua maka hadiah Fix akan keluar Atau Omset mencapai _95jt_ , hadiah fix sebagai berikut
*Botan Champion 15jt
Gold Prize 7.5jt
Silver Prize 5jt
Bronze Prize 2.5jt*


Jika ikan ada yang tidak di BID maka hadiah menjadi
Botan Champion 6% dari omset
Gold Prize 4% dari omset
Silver Prize 3% dari omset
Bronze Prize 2% dari omset

*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

*Foto Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Shusui 1 - 20_: Show




    




*Spoiler* for _Shusui 21 - 40_: Show




    




*Spoiler* for _Shusui 41 - 60_: Show




    




*Spoiler* for _Shusui 61 - 72_: Show




  




*Vidio Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Shusui 1 - 45_: Show













*Spoiler* for _Shusui 46 - 72_: Show

----------


## luki

#bid 30=1300

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 1=1300

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 37 =1300

----------


## GRiffiN

> #bid 1=1300


hello.. bid nya saya edit yah, jadi bid nya pakai angka 1 sampai 9, bukan 01 sampai 09  ::

----------


## Hayoranindra

#bid 35= 1300
#bid 50= 1300

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 10=1300
#bid 22=1300

----------


## TED

#bid 6=1300
#bid 37=1400

----------


## Greggy

#bid 5 = 1300 
#bid 17 = 1300 
#bid 51 = 1300

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 37 = 1500

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Sudah ending pukul  22.20 nanti panitia rundingkan buat yang open bid . Thank all atas nama jdkc

----------


## pieth

Ikan nomor 11 dan 29 di ambil ID Frozen senilai OB 1.300.000

----------


## pieth

Ikan nomor 40 dan 46 di ambil ID Dony Lesmana senilai OB 1.300.000

----------


## pieth

> #bid 33=1300
> #bid 36=1900


Nomor 33 mau di ambil senilai OB om? Mohon di info

----------


## TED

[IMG]Screenshot_20200302-230347_BCA mobile[/IMG]

----------


## ayahnura

#bid 2 = 1300

----------


## idung

#bid 37 = 2700

----------


## KetapangKoi

#bid 37 = 2800

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Wowww.... master DL turun tangan.





> Ikan nomor 40 dan 46 di ambil ID Dony Lesmana senilai OB 1.300.000

----------


## pieth

> #bid 2 = 1300


Om nmr 2 mau di ambil ya om?

----------


## pieth

Ikan nmr 24 dan 72 di ambil oleh Twinkoi dengan nilai OB 1.300.000

----------


## herrydragon

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
03/03 20:39:21
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 4,100,000.00
18 34 45 shusui
Ref 003203921074

----------


## Mevius

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
03/03 21:36:13
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 2,000,000.00
KC Yamaju JDKC No 17
Ref 003213613408

----------


## bedut

TT #28

----------


## ayahnura

#bid 8 = 1300 
#bid 40 = 1300 
#bid 72 = 1300

----------


## ayahnura

#bid 8 = 1300
#bid 40 = 1300
#bid 72 = 1300
[IMG]m-Transfer : BERHASIL 05/03 16:33:22 Ke 6041681681 KOIS CV Rp. 3,900,000.00 kc shusui 8.40.72 Ref 005163321912[/IMG]

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> #bid 8 = 1300 
> #bid 40 = 1300 
> #bid 72 = 1300


40 dan 72 sudah diambil om dony lesmana dan twinkoi om

----------


## ayahnura

ok om
re-confim saya bid no = 66, 8, 40 (sudah acc om dony lesmana)

----------


## pieth

Untuk ID ekaafandi mohon untuk konfirmasi ke WA saya yah perihal payment dan pengiriman thank you

----------


## pieth

Untuk ID Dymazwendy mohon untuk konfirmasi ke WA saya perihal payment dan pengiriman thank you

----------


## hero

Kok no.48 bisa berubah nama ya....?

----------


## pieth

Bukti payment ikan nomor 1 dan 50

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nmr 24 dan 72 oleh twin koi

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan nmr 4 , 11 , 29 atas nama frozen

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran 6 dan 37 atas nama Teddy

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nomor 10

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nomor 12 id 9koi

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nmr 13 dan 21

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
03/03 20:56:50
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 3,200,000.00
shusui GC
Ref 003205650599

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nmr 3 , 5 , 51 id greggy

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nmr 14 id hsug

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nomor 22 id ekaafandi

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nmr 30 id luki

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 31 id saskiagotik

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 33 dan 39 id royalay

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 35 id frostbitez

----------


## pieth

> Pembayaran no 33 dan 39 id royalay


Sorry ini nomor 60 dan 61

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nmr 36 id asnanto

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nmr 48 id hero

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nmr 58 id dymazwendy
1.3jt ikan 150rb ongkir di tt ke CV kois

----------


## pieth

1	Indra Hayoran	LUNAS	 3.500.000 
2			
3	Greggy	LUNAS	 1.300.000 
4	Frozen	LUNAS	 1.400.000 
5	Greggy	LUNAS	 1.300.000 
6	Teddy	LUNAS	 1.300.000 
7	Sandi Elvaro	LUNAS	 1.900.000 
8	Nura	LUNAS	 1.300.000 
9			
10	Deki Cilangkap	LUNAS	 1.300.000 
11	Frozen	LUNAS	 1.300.000 
12	9koi	LUNAS	 1.500.000 
13	Herry Yamkho	LUNAS	 1.700.000 
14	HSUG	LUNAS	 2.200.000 
15			
16	Filo	BID & RUN	
17	Mevius	LUNAS	 2.000.000 
18	Herry Dragon	LUNAS	 1.300.000 
19			
20			
21	Herry Yamkho	LUNAS	 1.500.000 
22	Eka Affandy	LUNAS	 2.700.000 
23			
24	Twin Koi	LUNAS	 1.300.000 
25			
26			
27			
28	Bedut	LUNAS	 1.300.000 
29	Frozen	LUNAS	 1.300.000 
30	Luki	LUNAS	 1.300.000 
31	Saskia Gotik	LUNAS	 1.300.000 
32			
33			
34	Herry Dragon	LUNAS	 1.300.000 
35	Frozbites	LUNAS	 1.500.000 
36	Asnanto	LUNAS	 1.800.000 
37	Teddy	LUNAS	 2.600.000 
38			
39			
40	Nura	LUNAS	 1.300.000 
41			
42			
43			
44			
45	Herry Dragon	LUNAS	 1.500.000 
46	Doni Lesmana		 1.300.000 
47			
48	Hero	LUNAS	 1.900.000 
49			
50	Indra Hayoran	LUNAS	 1.300.000 
51	Greggy	LUNAS	 1.300.000 
52			
53			
54			
55			
56			
57			
58	Dimas Wendy	LUNAS	 1.300.000 
59			
60	Roy Alay	LUNAS	 1.300.000 
61	Roy Alay	LUNAS	 1.400.000 
62			
63			
64			
65			
66	Nura	LUNAS	 1.300.000 
67			
68			
69			
70			
71			
72	Twin Koi	LUNAS	 1.300.000 

TOTAL OMZET Rp 56.400.000,-

Botan Champion 6% = Rp 3.384.000,-
Gold Prize 4% = Rp 2.256.000,-
Silver Prize 3% = Rp 1.692.000,-
Bronze Prize 2% = Rp 1.128.000,-

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nomor 46 id Msdl

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
21/03 16:38:57
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 1,300,000.00
ikan shusui italia
Ref 021163857530

----------


## pieth

Good luck Happy Keeping teman teman see you in another event

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nomor 67 id abc

----------


## pieth

1 Indra Hayoran LUNAS 3.500.000
2
3 Greggy LUNAS 1.300.000
4 Frozen LUNAS 1.400.000
5 Greggy LUNAS 1.300.000
6 Teddy LUNAS 1.300.000
7 Sandi Elvaro LUNAS 1.900.000
8 Nura LUNAS 1.300.000
9
10 Deki Cilangkap LUNAS 1.300.000
11 Frozen LUNAS 1.300.000
12 9koi LUNAS 1.500.000
13 Herry Yamkho LUNAS 1.700.000
14 HSUG LUNAS 2.200.000
15
16 Filo BID & RUN
17 Mevius LUNAS 2.000.000
18 Herry Dragon LUNAS 1.300.000
19
20
21 Herry Yamkho LUNAS 1.500.000
22 Eka Affandy LUNAS 2.700.000
23
24 Twin Koi LUNAS 1.300.000
25
26
27
28 Bedut LUNAS 1.300.000
29 Frozen LUNAS 1.300.000
30 Luki LUNAS 1.300.000
31 Saskia Gotik LUNAS 1.300.000
32
33
34 Herry Dragon LUNAS 1.300.000
35 Frozbites LUNAS 1.500.000
36 Asnanto LUNAS 1.800.000
37 Teddy LUNAS 2.600.000
38
39
40 Nura LUNAS 1.300.000
41
42
43
44
45 Herry Dragon LUNAS 1.500.000
46 Doni Lesmana LUNAS 1.300.000
47
48 Hero LUNAS 1.900.000
49
50 Indra Hayoran LUNAS 1.300.000
51 Greggy LUNAS 1.300.000
52
53
54
55
56
57
58 Dimas Wendy LUNAS 1.300.000
59
60 Roy Alay LUNAS 1.300.000
61 Roy Alay LUNAS 1.400.000
62
63
64
65
66 Nura LUNAS 1.300.000
67 ABC LUNAS 1.300.000
68
69
70
71
72 Twin Koi LUNAS 1.300.000

TOTAL OMZET Rp 57.700.000,-

Botan Champion 6% = Rp 3.462.000,-
Gold Prize 4% = Rp 2.308.000,-
Silver Prize 3% = Rp 1.731.000,-
Bronze Prize 2% = Rp 1.154.000,-

----------


## pieth

Jangan lupa untuk setor foto dan video terakhir 31oktober yah

----------


## TED

NO. 37

----------


## TED

No. 06

----------


## pieth

Setor foto boleh sampai dengan hari minggu yah om
Jeda 1 hari dari tanggal 31.

Semangatttt teman2 kirimkan hasil keepingan kaliannnn

----------


## herrydragon

No 34 size 53cm

----------


## herrydragon

No 18 size 50cm

----------


## TED

no. 37

----------


## TED

No. 06

https://ibb.co/VxxHt2p

----------


## TED

foto ikan nr. 37 

https://ibb.co/9WYMmC3

----------


## Sandy_elvarro

Sandy_Elvarro  *No.07* size 48 cm

----------


## pieth

Nomor 66 , 51cm




Nomor 40 , 47cm




Nomor 8 , 46cm

----------


## pieth

Nomor 72 , 48cm




Nomor 11 , 50cm





Nomor 4 , 45cm

----------


## pieth

Nomor 48 , 45cm

----------


## pieth

Nomor 10 , 51cm

----------


## herrydragon

No 45 size 50cm

----------


## pieth

Hasil Penjurian KC Shusui Yamaju

Juri 1
Juara 1 nomor 72
Juara 2 nomor 37
Juara 3 nomor 4
Juara 4 nomor 7

Juri 2
Juara 1 nomor 37
Juara 2 nomor 4
Juara 3 nomor 72
Juara 4 nomor 7

Juri 3
Juara 1 nomor 72
Juara 2 nomor 37
Juara 3 nomor 4
Juara 4 nomor 40


Dengan demikian Hasil Pemenang
Botan Champion Shusui nomor 72 (Twin Koi)
Gold Prize Shusui Nomor 37 (Ted)
Silver Prize Shusui Nomor 4 (Frozen)
Bronze Prize Shusui Nomor 7 (Sandy_Elvaro)

Botan Champion 6% = Rp 3.384.000,-
Gold Prize 4% = Rp 2.256.000,-
Silver Prize 3% = Rp 1.692.000,-
Bronze Prize 2% = Rp 1.128.000,-

Selamat kepada para pemenang

----------

